# Gute Aufnahmen



## thelighter2 (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi an alle
Also ich will gute Sprachaufnahmen für einen Film.Jetzt wollte ich fragen wieviel Geld eine gutes Mikro kostet und woher ich es kriege

thx im voraus


----------



## The_Maegges (27. Dezember 2006)

Tja, ist die Frage, ob du ein gutes Mikro oder ein GUUUTES Mikro brauchst.
Mindestens 100 Euro (für einen brauchbaren Nachbau) solltest du schon einplanen.
Wenn du ein Markenmikrofon haben willst, wirst du sogar deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen.
Mir persönlich reichen Nachbauten, da sie prinzipiell dieselbe Technik wie die teuren Vorbilder haben, meist aber deutlich günstiger sind.

Habe mir eins von Thomann bestellt, das müsste die Tage ankommen, wenn ich es ausprobiert habe, kann ich dir sicher mehr dazu schreiben.


----------



## thelighter2 (28. Dezember 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort
100€uro das geht ja noch hab grad in Ebay so ein Grossmembran Mikro gesehn der 94€uro kostet.Taugen solche Grossmembraner überhaupt?


----------



## The_Maegges (28. Dezember 2006)

So, mein Mikro ist angekommen.
Es handelt sich dabei um das t.bone SC600 von Thomann.
Ich habe es im Bundle mit einem Röhrenvorverstärker und einem Ploppkiller, sowie 3 Meter XLR-Kabel gekauft. 

Nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten (übles Brummen), die ich aber schnell eindämmen konnte, habe ich mal etwas herumgetestet und bin mit dem Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Aufnahme deutlich voller ist, als die meines vorherigen SM58-Nachbaus, sowohl tiefe Bässe, als auch Höhen werden von dem Gerät wunderbar mitgenommen.
Einziger "Nachteil", der aber bei Grossmembranmikros immer da ist:
Das Teil nimmt wirklich ALLES auf, was nen Ton von sich gibt, auch das eigentlich sehr leise Lüfterdrehen meines Rechners, der in 3 m Entfernung unterm Tisch steht.

Das Bundle hat mich jetzt ca. 120 Euro gekostet und wie ich finde, ist das ein sehr gutes Preis/Leitungsverhältnis.


----------



## thelighter2 (28. Dezember 2006)

ich werde es mir auch kaufen wo hast du es gekauft
also das Problem mit den Lüfter lässt sich beheben indem du dich entweder in einen Schalldichten Raum stellst oder du tust Schaumstoff um den Mirko rum;-)  klingt komisch aber ich kenne es aus erfahrung und es hat mir bis jetzt sehr viel gebracht die Atmungsgeräusche sind fast nicht mehr hörbar.

kannst du vielleicht als beispiel ein paar Sprachaufnahmen hier reinstellen...?

ich habe mich jetzt auch ein bisschen umgeguckt und habe mir diese 2 modelle vorgenommen
http://www.thomann.de/de/samson_c01.htm?partner_id=25293
http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_sc400_grossmembranmikro.htm?partner_id=25293
welche von den beiden ist der bessere und gibt es beispielaufnahmen von den beiden.
Welche Mikros könnt ihr mir empfehlen


----------



## The_Maegges (28. Dezember 2006)

Also meins ist das hier: http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_sc600_bundle.htm

Habe es auch da bestellt.
Die Sprachaufnahme kann ich dir gerne machen, stelle sie dann morgen rein.
Da ich das Teil als Gesangsmikrofon verwende, bringt mir Schaumstoff um das Mikro eher wenig, einen Schalldichten Raum habe ich in meinem kleinen Homestudio leider nicht (meine Frau würde mich glaub ich umbringen, wenn ich in dem kleinen Zimmer ne Gesangskabine aufbaue, naja, mit der nächsten Wohnung...). 
Aber da ich das Signal ja gescheit auspegeln kann, kann ich die Störgeräusche auch umgehen.

Am Samson würde mich persönlich die fehlende Spinne stören.


----------



## The_Maegges (28. Dezember 2006)

So, hab hier grad eine Testaufnahme für dich gemacht.
Habe daran nix gedreht, also die Aufnahme ist so, wie sie aus dem Röhrenverstärker kommt.
http://www.mmichel.de/stuff/sc600test.mp3


----------



## thelighter2 (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi vielen dank für die Aufnahme.
Das Ding kann ja richtig GEIL Aufnehmen in einer Schalldichten Kabine  were es Studiotauglich und für das Geld ist es wirklich super,ich werde mir wegen Geldmangel warscheinlich den Basisbundle oder die oberen gennanten Modelle kaufen da ich hier ein Mischpult habe und den enthaltenen Verstärker nicht wirklich brauche.

Grüsse Alex


----------



## thelighter2 (13. Januar 2007)

Hi ich habe mir jetzt den ecm-ds70p von Sony geholt.Hat jemand von euch schon erfahrung dammit

thx im voraus


----------



## meta_grafix (14. Januar 2007)

Moin,

die 'gute Aufnahme' hängt ja nicht nur vom Mikro ab. Da gibt es z.B. noch den Preamp. Soll die Aufnahme digitalisiert werden? Wenn ja, wandelst Du in- oder extern. Wenn Du extern wandelst (Empfohlen) solltest Du einen Clocker mit Schnittstellen zur Capture-,Wiedergabekarte haben (AES,EBU zur Synchronisierung). Das war aber noch nicht alles, nur Beispiele.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (14. Januar 2007)

Grundsätzlich ist Großmembran schon der richtige Schritt.Und SM58 und Nachbauten
als Aufnahmemikro zu nehmen ist VERBOTEN ! Dieses Mikro hat seinen Platz auf der
Bühne. 

Und zu Meta_Grafix Aussage :
Ja und Nein. Möchte man sich der 100% Qualität nähern, dann ist das schon richtig.
Aber in 95% aller Aufnahmefälle ist diese Quali schlicht und einfach nicht nötig.
Jahrelang waren/sind die Menschen mit 16Bit-Medien(CD) und 16Spur-Analogbändern
komplett zufrieden und nun muß auch der Homerecorder mit 96kHz und Faltungshall
arbeiten. Overkill !

mfg chmee


----------



## meta_grafix (14. Januar 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Grundsätzlich ist Großmembran schon der richtige Schritt.Und SM58 und Nachbauten
> als Aufnahmemikro zu nehmen ist VERBOTEN ! Dieses Mikro hat seinen Platz auf der
> Bühne.
> 
> ...



Alles eine Frage des Anspruchs und Ausdrucks.

Gruß


----------



## thelighter2 (25. Februar 2007)

Jetzt habe ich noch eine wichtige frage zur Phantomspeisung ich habe mich entschieden den t-bone c600 zu kaufen doch mein (Dj) Mischpult hat keine XLR eingänge
und auch keine Phantomspeisung was soll ich jetzt tun.Kennt ihr Mikrofone die dies nicht brauchen und trotzdem gut sind.

thx im voraus


----------



## The_Maegges (26. Februar 2007)

Das SC600 gibt es bei Thomann in einem günstigem Bundle mit Popscreen und Röhrenvorverstärker zusammen.

Siehe http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_sc600_bundle.htm

Der Röhrenvorverstärker kann auch Phantomspeisung bereitstellen.
Zudem hat er als Ausgang sowohl XLR als auch 6,3er Monoklinke.


----------



## thelighter2 (26. Februar 2007)

Das ist ja der Hit und das alles für 119 Euro.Wozu ist eigentlich dieser Plopkiller,kann man den SC600 auch für Filmaufnahmen verwenden also an einer Angel hängen und dann über den Schauspieler aufnehmen


----------



## The_Maegges (26. Februar 2007)

Prinzipiell geht das schon, allerdings solltest du dann tierisch drauf achten, dass nicht zuviel Wind reinkommt und dass es keine starken Erschütterungen gibt, weil das die Membran zerstören kann.

Der Popkiller dient dazu, die "explosiven" Laute (insbesondere "P") abzudämpfen, da dies auf Sprachaufnahmen ziemlich bescheiden klingen kann.


----------



## thelighter2 (28. Februar 2007)

An alle interessenten,ich hab ein bundle gefunden der scheint besser zu sein.
http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_sc450_bundle.htm

Und noch was zur Videoaufnahme mit so einen Mikro.
Anstatt sich einen Windschutz zu kaufen kann man da einfach Schaumstoff rum wickeln oder besteht trotzdem gefahr das die Membran bricht.


----------



## The_Maegges (28. Februar 2007)

Das mit dem Schaumstoff als Windschutz geht.

Ob sich das SC600 und das SC450 Qualitätstechnisch viel geben, kann ich nicht sagen, aber aufgrund der technischen Daten ist davon eher weniger auszugehen bzw. die Unterschiede sind wahrscheinlich eher marginal.

@Membranzerstörung:
Nur wenn sie zu starke Erschütterungen abbekommt.
Daher soll man in Grossmembranmikros auch nicht reinpusten oder dranklopfen, um zu testen, ob sie an sind ;-]


----------



## thelighter2 (1. März 2007)

Hi jetzt hab ich noch einen gefunden 
http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_sct700_roehrenmikrofon.htm
und an der stelle eine wichtige Frage.Ist der unterschied zwischen SC600,SC450 und sct700 gross.Ich meine man sollte sich schon gedanken machen da man viel Geld investiert.
Und noch eine Frage gibt es (eine) Homepage/s wo es Testaufnahmen der gennanten Mikros 
gibt.

mfg Alex


----------



## chmee (1. März 2007)

Vielleicht sind für Dich 170Eur viel Geld - wenn man das aber auf den Nutzen runterrechnet,
ist das keine Ausgabe - So ein Mikro könnte Dir Jahrelang zur Seite stehen - Ohne Extrakosten.

Das mit den Testaufnahmen ist so ne Sache. Zum Bestimmen der Güte solch einer
Aufnahme sollte auch die Abhörsituation stimmen. Wobei auch bei der Wiedergabe
zu klären wäre, wie aufgenommen wurde.

Ich habe mir im Laden mehrere Mikrofone auspacken lassen, alle mal angestöpselt
und dann einfach mal reingesprochen und auf Sympathie geachtet. Möglicherweise
hätte das Rode NT1 einen besseren Klang, aber ich war ehrlich enttäuscht vom
Gehäuse, dass es nach 5 Sekunden sprechen und angucken schon aus der Liste fiel.

Weiterhin kann "jedes" Kondensator/Röhrenmikrofon einen tollen Sound reproduzieren,
der Einsatzzweck sollte klar sein und auch der Blick auf das Konto sollte klarmachen,
ob es unbedingt ein Neumann sein soll oder ein AKG/Sennheiser/TBone.

Aber ich glaube, das alles war hier schon gesagt.

mfg chmee


----------



## The_Maegges (1. März 2007)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das SCT700 aufgrund der Röhre etwas weicher und "analoger" klingen wird, dies ist bei Röhrenmikrofonen in der Regel so.

Zudem ist die Frage, ob der Klang jetzt "besser" oder "schlechter" ist, auch eine Geschmackssache des Aufnahmeleiters und auch des Einsatzzwecks.
Beispielsweise wird niemand ein SM58 Mikrofon zur Aufnahme eines Albums nehmen, andererseits auch kein Grossmembranmikro mit auf die Bühne nehmen.
Jedes Mikro hat seinen gewissen Einsatzzweck, für den es geeignet ist.
Grossmembranmikros beispielsweise sind ideal für Gute Aufnahmen von Sprache und Gesang und werden daher auch vor allem in Tonstudios anzutreffen sein.

Andere Mikrofone sind für bestimmte Instrumente oder Drums gut, und wieder andere bei TV-Interviews oder Reportagen.

@Testaufnahmen: Mir ist leider keine derartige Seite bekannt, wäre sicher eine gute Idee, sowas einzurichten.

@Viel Geld investieren: Glaub mir, im Audiobereich ist das alles Zeug für "Einsteiger" oder "Fortgeschrittene", richtiges Profiequipment geht richtig an die Substanz, da kannst du mal locker 1000 Euro oder mehr für ein Grossmembranmikrofon einrechnen.


----------



## thelighter2 (1. März 2007)

Hi
Kommt drauf an wo man ihn benutzt wenn du den 1 mal benutzt und der dann in der Ecke liegt ist 170 schon viel Geld,Also ich bräuchte einen der eine Akkustische Gitarre gut abnehmen kann,Stimme und vill für Filmaufnahmen,mehr sachen werde ich dammit wohl nicht anstellen.Deswegen möchte ich nicht 1000 Euro und mehr für einem Mikro ausgeben das warscheinlich nie (richtig) im betrieb genommen wird.
Aber das ist alles mein Hobby NOCH bin ich nicht Professionel,wenn es dann irgendwann soweit ist dann were ich auch bereit 1000 Euro dafür auszugeben.


----------



## FingerSkill (1. März 2007)

The_Maegges hat gesagt.:


> Beispielsweise wird niemand ein SM58 Mikrofon zur Aufnahme eines Albums nehmen, andererseits auch kein Grossmembranmikro mit auf die Bühne nehmen.



Clueso verwendete teilweise laut Sound&Recording ein Shure SM58 fuer sein aktuelles Album. Ausserdem wird ein guter Freund von mir (MAUF) unteranderem auch mit SM58 im Studio (http://www.gosh.at/) aufgenommen. Aber parallel mit irgend einem anderen... damals wars ein Rhode NT2000 und ein Neumann U87.


----------



## The_Maegges (1. März 2007)

Okay, ich korrigiere mich:

In der Regel benutzt so gut wie niemand ein SM58 im Tonstudio ;-]


----------



## thelighter2 (2. März 2007)

Hi
Heute sind unsere Bandaufnahmen (leider ohne Vocals und Overdubs)rausgekommen ich werde morgen vill eine hier reinstellen.
Ich bin auch ein bisschen durcheinander gekommen wegen des SCT700.Ich habe gelsen der hat ein Röhrenverstärker schon dabei oder ist das Teil nur wegen der Phantomspeisung da.


----------



## FingerSkill (3. März 2007)

Ein Roehrenverstaerker ist teils wegen der +48V Phantom Power da und zum anderen teil wegen des Sounds (Roehren).
Da bei dem Mic dabeisteht das es eine Spannungsversorgung dabei hat gehe ich davon aus das es eine reine Phantomspeisung dabei hat.


----------



## thelighter2 (3. März 2007)

Ich glaube das ist eine gute zusammenstellung.
Studio Projects b1
Art Tube MP Studio V3
THE SSSNAKE SM6BK
((((THE T.BONE MS180))))Vielleicht baue ich den mir selbst.

Hier gibt es Aufenahmen des b1 Mikrofons
http://www1.keyboards.de/magazine/m0304/403086wp.html

Und ich hab gelesen das Studio Projects Mikrofone nur mit einen Studio Projects Pream kompatibel sind.

Ist eigentlich immer wenn man sich ein Mikrofon bei Thomann kauft ein Kabel bei.Dann kann ich mir die Kabelkauferei auch sparen.

mfg Alex


----------



## thelighter2 (5. März 2007)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zum Eigenrauschen.Also desto höher die db Zahl desto mehr das Rauschen oder andersrum,ich glaube das wenn die Zahl höher ist dann Rauchst es mehr bin mir aber nicht sicher.

mfg alex


----------



## The_Maegges (5. März 2007)

@Eigenrauschen: Dieser Wert gibt an, wie laut das Eigenrauschen ist.
Ergo: Je höher, desto schlechter.

@Kabel: Nein, dem ist nicht so. Die Kabel sind normalerweise nicht "automatisch" mit dabei. 
Allerdings gibt es bei Thoman die Bundleoptionen, wo du dir dann Kabel, Ständer, Preamps und sonst was dazu aussuchen kannst. Logischerweise gegen Aufpreis.

Allerdings gibt es von Thomann auch einige "vorkonfigurierte" Bundles, die nochmal ne Ecke günstiger sind, wie eben das SC600 Bundle, das ich derzeit verwende.


----------



## thelighter2 (10. März 2007)

Hi
Ich habe mich jetzt für das Studio Projects b3 entscheiden will auch nicht weiter gehn weil die Mikros immer teurer werden wenn man sich den verlauf ansieht.Als Preamp werde ich mir den TASCAM US-122 L kaufen das ist wirklich ein super Teil und kostet nur 159 €uros.Lohnt es sich den b3 zu kaufen oder kennt ihr in der Preissklasse bessere.

thx alex


----------

